# What Apps Are Supported on the Canadian Edition?



## DwayneM (Oct 29, 2019)

Is there a list somewhere of the apps currently supported on the EDGE for Antenna Canadian edition? For example, are Canadian streaming services like Crave TV supported?


----------

